# Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2010)

Schock in den Morgenstunden:

Ein ruhiger Sonntagvormittag, ich sitz vorm PC und hör auf einmal ein _Miiiii Miiiii _von draussen. Ein Katzenbaby? Ich geh raus und schau auf das Dach - kann ja nur von dort kommen. Nichts. Aber es _miiiiiit_ weiter. Grad will ich wieder reingehen und das Ganze als Zeichen eines überarbeiteten Gehirns abtun, da _miiiit _es unmittelbar neben mir. Ich schau mal RUNTER und seh ein Katenkind *IN MEINEM TEICH!!!!!!!!!!!  *  Ich habs natürlich reflexartig rausgezogen und bin dann so da gestanden :shock Ich hab geglaubt, ich träume....

Meine Terrasse ist katzensicher eingezäunt, wir haben ja selber 2 Kater, ich konnte mir nicht erklären, woher das Kleine kommt. 
Wir haben es versorgt und dann bin ich losgegangen und hab mich bei den Terrassennachbarn durchgefragt - und wirklich: ein Nachbar hat ein 7 Wochen alten Baby vermisst! Scheinbar ist das Kleine durch eine Abflußöffnung entwischt und bei mir auch dadurch wieder reingeklettert.

Wenn ich das jämmerliche  _Miiiiii _nicht gehört hätte, wäre es im Teich ertrunken :shock


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

mensch Suni,
so ein Glück das du gerade daheim warst!!!!!!!
Nicht auszudenken, wärest du eine Stunde später vom Einkaufen/Arbeiten nach Hause gekommen!!!!!
Da hatte das Katzenkind Glück im Unglück!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Das mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen! 
So süß Katzenbabys auch sind (und ich hab mich auf der Stelle in den kleinen Matz verliebt gehabt), so froh bin ich doch, dass ich zwei ausgewachsene Kater habe, die zwar hin und wieder am Teich Wasser trinken, aber sich sonst nicht wirklich dafür inetressieren!


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Hallo Suni,

sag das nicht, mein Kater ist heuer auch 8 Jahre alt geworden - und in den Teich geplumpst  zum Glück konnte er von selber wieder raus. Normalerweise trinkt er auch nur am Rand vom Teich, aber das mit Vorliebe! 
Aber vor ca. 2 Monaten, ich hab grad die Hecke geschnitten und war mit Rücken zum Teich, machts plötzlich platsch! Ich dreh mich um und seh, wie der Kater im Wasser rumhüpft und ans Ufer zischt. So pitschnass wie er war ist er natürlich auch gleich ins Haus gezischt und da ich einen Melanboden im Wohnzimmer hab, ist er natürlich in der Kurve voll ausgerutscht  es ist ihm aber eh nix passiert.
Und wie ist er ins Wasser gekommen? Nun, ich vermute, wie er es oft tut, hat er sich am Steg gesonnt, dabei genüsslich geräkelt und vergessen, dass der Steg nicht elends breit ist, und er ist wahrscheinlich über die Kante gerollt .

Also, kann auch einem erwachsenen Katz passieren 

Und von einer Bekannten hab ich mal gehört, dass ihre Katze (sehr alt) in Nachbars Pool ersoffen ist


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Und von einer Bekannten hab ich mal gehört, dass ihre Katze (sehr alt) in Nachbars Pool ersoffen ist



Hi, ja, leider haben viele Pools keine Tierausstiege - ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Igel da auch drauf gehen....

Hi Suni, da hat das Kleine ja einen Schutzengel gehabt, das wäre ja grässlich gewesen.....


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Ich muss gestehen, dass mein Pool sowas auch nicht hat, aber es steht auch ca. 50cm aus der Erde raus, also ein Igel kommt da gar nicht rein. Und Katzen eigentlich auch nicht, außer sie springen, aber so per Zufall reinfallen kann da niemand.
Aber voriges Jahr ist ja in meinem Teich ein Igel ersoffen  wenn du dich erinnern kannst... und ich muss auch noch gestehen, ich hab noch immer nicht das ganze Ufer igelfreundlicher gemacht. Wobei das ja ein besonderes Pech war, 1 meter weiter hätt er locker raus können


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Nun, ich vermute, wie er es oft tut, hat er sich am Steg gesonnt, dabei genüsslich geräkelt und vergessen, dass der Steg nicht elends breit ist, und er ist wahrscheinlich über die Kante gerollt .



 Entschuldige, dass ich lache, aber das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor! 

Meine Teiche sind ja max 40cm tief, da drin kann ein ausgewachsenes Katzentier nicht ertrinken und dann stehen sie ja auch noch am Beton, also nicht vergraben. Aber so ein Babyzwerg....


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

 Suni, kein Problem, nachdem ihm nix passiert ist, musste ich damals auch herzhaft lachen. Ich konnte mich für den Rest des Tages nicht mehr einkriegen und habs jedem am Telefon erzählt, wobei die mich vor lauter Lachen fast nicht verstanden haben


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Suni, kein Problem, nachdem ihm nix passiert ist, musste ich damals auch herzhaft lachen. Ich konnte mich für den Rest des Tages nicht mehr einkriegen und habs jedem am Telefon erzählt, wobei die mich vor lauter Lachen fast nicht verstanden haben



War dein Kater da nicht mächtig beleidigt? Meine können es gar nicht leiden, wenn ich sie auslache! (was ich eh nur heimlich tue...*g*)


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Naja, ein bisschen schon, aber ich hab ihm gleich ein Anti-Schock-Leckerli gegeben und da war er wieder versöhnt  Außerdem is er ein sehr toleranter Kater  Er ist der liebste Kater auf der ganzen Welt (so wie alle Katzen für die eigenen Besitzer  )


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Außerdem is er ein sehr toleranter Kater  Er ist der liebste Kater auf der ganzen Welt (so wie alle Katzen für die eigenen Besitzer  )



Meine sind auch beide die liebsten Kater auf der Welt, aber _tolerant _würd ich den einen sicher nicht bezeichnen....im Gegenteil :shock


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass mein Pool sowas auch nicht hat, aber es steht auch ca. 50cm aus der Erde raus, also ein Igel kommt da gar nicht rein.


Hallo Dany,
wenn Du Dich da mal nicht irrst.

Wir hatten früher eine 30-35cm hohe Mauer an der Grundstücksgrenze, auf der ein Maschendrahtzaun montiert war.
(Ergänzung: Die Mauer war recht glatt verputzt... also keine Möglichkeit da groß reinzukrallen)

Es gab eigentlich keine ersichtliche Klettermöglichkeit.
Doch eines Tages fanden wir einen Igel... er MUSS auf der Mauer gelaufen sein, denn er ist leider (aus unbekanntem Grund) abgerutscht und mit dem Hinterlauf zwischen einen kleinen Spalt zwischen Mauer und einem angelehnten Stück Blech gerutscht...
Zum Ergebnis brauche ich glaub ich nichts genaueres zu beschreiben 

Ich hab nach all den Jahren immernoch keine Idee, wie der da hochgekommen ist.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Hallo Andreas,

30 cm sind für einen Igel mit Ziel kein Hindernis.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> 30 cm sind für einen Igel mit Ziel kein Hindernis.


Hallo Christine,
klar sind sie das nicht, wie ich feststellen musste.:shock
Bliebe die Frage:wie war er damals in den Garten gekommen?
(Der Maschnedrahtzaun hatte kein Loch, die angrenzenden Grundstücke boten auch keine Zugangsmöglichkeit...er muss sich also sehr abenteuerlich zutritt verschafft haben )
Und das mit dem "in den Garten kommen" ist für jedes Tier hier, welches nicht __ fliegen kann, hier eine Herausforderung.
Das Eichhörnchen hat es da einfach 
Und ich weiss... jedes Tier nutzt die kleinsten Ecken und Lücken... aber ich kenne das Gelände seit meiner Geburt...
Ganz früher gab es noch die ein oder andere Baulücke... da ging das einfacher...
inzwischen gibt es kaum noch Lücken, nachdem der ein oder andere Nachbar umgestaltet und umgebaut hatte.

...was ich generell damit sagen wollte, war, das Dany's 50cm u.U. auch kein Hindernis darstellen. (wobei ich grade sehe, dass sie den Pool meint und nicht ihren Teich )

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Hallo Andreas,

und Igel sind Weltmeister im schlank- und flachmachen und irgendwo durchquetschen....


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Hallo Christine,
mag ja sein... aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das Igel sich 'schlanker' machen können wie die bisherigen unliebsame Nager.

Sicherlich war der Igel sicherlich noch jung, aber nicht klein..
Alle vorhandenen Zäune bote zum (afair festen Untergrund wie Boden oder Mauer) nur 2-3cm.
Er muss also echt eine der kleinsten, für ihn passenden Lücken, gefunden haben.

Naja...auf jedenfall finde ich es nach 25 Jahren immernoch schade, dass er SO verunfallte.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*

Hallo Andreas,

ja - das kann ich verstehen - mir tun sie auch immer leid. Im Moment kommen sie wieder jeden Abend und rumpeln mit den leeren Schalen über den Hof, wenn die Katzen keine Reste gelassen haben.

Zwei, drei Zentimeter Höhe reichen übrigens für einen kleinen Igel zum durchquetschen.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Zwei, drei Zentimeter Höhe reichen übrigens für einen kleinen Igel zum durchquetschen.


Hallo Christine,
Klein liegt ja immer im Auge des betrachters, wenn man das Alter nicht schätzen kann 
Ist auch jetzt etwas lange her, um da noch ne einschätzung zu machen 
Winterspeck dürfte er damals noch nicht drauf gehabt haben (soweit ich mich erinnere)

Naja egal... ich glaube wir sollten bei der generellen Aussage bleiben, dass man die Landtiere nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fremdes Katzenbaby im Teich (4. Stock!) !!!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Naja egal... ich glaube wir sollten bei der generellen Aussage bleiben, dass man die Landtiere nicht unterschätzen sollte.



Auf jeden Fall!


----------

